# Please help find robbie !!



## horseandshoes77 (19 January 2012)

Please can anyone help find robbie, 16.1hh dark bay tb, 16 this year, here is a link to the facebook group, it seems this woman has been doing this for some years now....Please Please have a look and spread the word.
www.facebook.com/groups/196123057150305/?notif_t=group_activity


----------



## Cuffey (19 January 2012)

Robbie is listed as missing on NED, well down the page (I cant get a direct link to work)

http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/LostStolen.aspx


----------



## horseandshoes77 (19 January 2012)

The lady who took him is from norfolk area and goes by a few alias lara/laura mortimer etc she is apparently well known and has done this a lot, i believe essex police were looking for her in conection to horses sold on loan, Robbie was taken from the durham area in may 2010 and owner believed he was happily living in companion home until she read on another forum about this lady, she has contacted melton mowbray sales and shes contacted ned and mhol etc, she just wants to get him back or if find out if he did go to slaughter, anyone with any info on this lady or others who may have got their horses back from her please help... owner is devasted.

thanks


----------



## horseandshoes77 (19 January 2012)

sorry he was taken may 2011 my mistake


----------



## cazjohn (6 February 2012)

hi without going into to much detail we have got a horse back that was put on loan with her and he is obviously still alive but very worse for wear, if we can help in any way we will x dont lose hope yet x


----------



## VJFREEDOM (23 August 2012)

still trying to find my horse any info would be greatly appreciated 
how do i put a picture on here??


----------

